# Guinness Beef Stew



## TNJAKE (Dec 15, 2022)

Howdy fellas and non fellas and people creating new categories for "themselves"? Who knows! Anyway was a comfort food thread about a month ago and I posted about Guinness stew. End of the year is crazy busy with Emily's Realty business so just getting around to posting. Limited pics as I totally forgot about this but here goes.

Start by frying up about a half pound of chopped bacon. I used my beef bacon. Get it crispy and drain. Keep bacon grease in skillet. Take 2.5lb of stew meat. I actually used tri tip
	

		
			
		

		
	







Coat with 1tsp salt and 1tsp black pepper and coat with flour and brown in the bacon grease. Once browned add beef and bacon to crock pot

Next get 5 or 6 carrots, 2lb of red taters (leave skin on), 2 medium sweet onions, 2 celery hearts and chop everything up into eating size. Add to crock pot
	

		
			
		

		
	






Chop up about 4 sprigs of thyme And 3 cloves of garlic and add to crock pot

Next add a 14.9oz serving of Guinness stout, 4 cups beef broth or until everything is covered, 4tsp tomato paste, couple dashes of hot sauce and couple dashes of Wooster sauce and 2 bay leaves.

Crock pot on low for 8-10 hours
	

		
			
		

		
	






For the last hour add a good portion of baby Bella shrooms cut in half

Didn't get a finished shot but this stuff is delicious and full of flavor. Enjoy!

Also RIP Coach Mike Leach and Hail State!


----------



## tbern (Dec 15, 2022)

Awesome!! Looks so delicious!!


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 15, 2022)

Appreciate it bud. We sure enjoyed it


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Dec 15, 2022)

Looks good Jake


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 15, 2022)

Central PA Cowboy said:


> Looks good Jake


Thanks Derek. Give it a try sometime. Tis the season!


----------



## SmokinEdge (Dec 15, 2022)

Yeah buddy, you and I could ride out a cold spell for dang sure. Nice work Jake.


----------



## DougE (Dec 15, 2022)

Yeah, now that's a bowl of food I could dive into!


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 15, 2022)

Very nice Jake.  I was just at the local Japanese butcher to get some oxtail to make something very close to that.  Unfortunately, they only had really small so I decided against.  Maybe the tri tip is the answer.  Yours looks delicious.  

And of course a few Guinness for the cook.


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 15, 2022)

SmokinEdge said:


> Yeah buddy, you and I could ride out a cold spell for dang sure. Nice work Jake.


Thanks Eric. This is definitely a cold weather, eat in your pajamas in front of the fireplace kind of meal lol


----------



## yankee2bbq (Dec 15, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> Howdy fellas and non fellas and people creating new categories for "themselves"? Who knows! Anyway was a comfort food thread about a month ago and I posted about Guinness stew. End of the year is crazy busy with Emily's Realty business so just getting around to posting. Limited pics as I totally forgot about this but here goes.
> 
> Start by frying up about a half pound of chopped bacon. I used my beef bacon. Get it crispy and drain. Keep bacon grease in skillet. Take 2.5lb of stew meat. I actually used tri tip
> 
> ...


Wow! That recipe sounds good! And it looks goood! Thanks for sharing. And I identify as a male…a damn sexy male with a set of teeth that look like an old wicker basket.


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 15, 2022)

DougE said:


> Yeah, now that's a bowl of food I could dive into!


Thanks Doug it's delicious and pretty simple


----------



## bauchjw (Dec 15, 2022)

Awesome! I love Guinness stew! I’ve never thought of using try tip Sounds incredible. That’s a winner!glad you’re feeling better!


----------



## edmonds (Dec 15, 2022)

Guinness stew is one of our favorites. Yours looks good.
Click here for previous post of mine cooking Guinness stew over a campfire.


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 15, 2022)

Nefarious said:


> Very nice Jake.  I was just at the local Japanese butcher to get some oxtail to make something very close to that.  Unfortunately, they only had really small so I decided against.  Maybe the tri tip is the answer.  Yours looks delicious.
> 
> And of course a few Guinness for the cook.


Thanks Ray. The tri tip was a pleasant mistake. Asked Emily to bring home a chuck roast and that's what I got lol.


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 15, 2022)

yankee2bbq said:


> Wow! That recipe sounds good! And it looks goood! Thanks for sharing. And I identify as a male…a damn sexy male with a set of teeth that look like an old wicker basket.
> View attachment 651299


Lmao appreciate it Justin. You wouldn't even need your toothpick for this


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 15, 2022)

bauchjw said:


> Awesome! I love Guinness stew! I’ve never thought of using try tip Sounds incredible. That’s a winner!glad you’re feeling better!


Thanks Jed. Sickness was rough. Hope you'll give the stew a try sometime


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 15, 2022)

Looks dang delicious Jake! Been thinking of making some beef stew lately as well.

Ryan


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 15, 2022)

edmonds said:


> Guinness stew is one of our favorites. Yours looks good.
> Click here for previous post of mine cooking Guinness stew over a campfire.
> 
> View attachment 651300


Appreciate it bud. I remember your post fondly. Great looking stuff


----------



## clifish (Dec 15, 2022)

Nice Jake, bookmarked for sure!


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 15, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> Looks dang delicious Jake! Been thinking of making some beef stew lately as well.
> 
> Ryan


Thanks Ryan. This is one worth trying!


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 15, 2022)

clifish said:


> Nice Jake, bookmarked for sure!


Thanks Cliff! Give it a try


----------



## clifish (Dec 15, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> Thanks Cliff! Give it a try


already bookmarked I will


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Dec 15, 2022)

Mighty tasty looking Jake.  Gonna have to try that one for sure!

Dave


----------



## Fueling Around (Dec 15, 2022)

Hmm
Got a slab of some beef leftover from making beef barley soup.  Maybe I can talk the wife into a stew. Probably have to make Brunswick or Burgoo out of it as wifey has a TMJ problem

Before the butchers got smart, tri-tip used to go for stew or simply ground.


----------



## clifish (Dec 15, 2022)

Fueling Around said:


> Hmm
> Got a slab of some beef leftover from making beef barley soup.  Maybe I can talk the wife into a stew. Probably have to make Brunswick or Burgoo out of it as wifey has a TMJ problem
> 
> Before the butchers got smart, tri-tip used to go for stew or simply ground.


yeah if I could find TT,  it is $10/lb...$7.99 is a steal


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 15, 2022)

6GRILLZNTN said:


> Mighty tasty looking Jake.  Gonna have to try that one for sure!
> 
> Dave


Thanks Dave let me know what you think!


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 15, 2022)

Fueling Around said:


> Hmm
> Got a slab of some beef leftover from making beef barley soup.  Maybe I can talk the wife into a stew. Probably have to make Brunswick or Burgoo out of it as wifey has a TMJ problem
> 
> Before the butchers got smart, tri-tip used to go for stew or simply ground.


Here's my Brunswick stew. You could sub the pulled pork for beef





						Brunswick Stew
					

Howdy fellas and non fellas. Had some leftovers in the deep freeze From some previous smokes so decided to throw them in a brunswick Stew. Not many pics but this is easy and tasty as heck. The meats were a pound of smoked pulled pork and a pound of pulled smoked chicken. Didn't get pics of...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 15, 2022)

clifish said:


> yeah if I could find TT,  it is $10/lb...$7.99 is a steal


The one she picked up was $4.99lb.


----------



## Dave in AZ (Dec 15, 2022)

I love beef and guiness stew, yours looks great!  I just made turkey potpies 2 days ago, and was telling my kids I'd rather it was beef and guiness in there!  I make it a lot thicker at end with a brown flour roux, so it can be used for pot pies or shepherds pue and support a top, but it's good at whatever thickness!


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 15, 2022)

Dave in AZ said:


> I love beef and guiness stew, yours looks great!  I just made turkey potpies 2 days ago, and was telling my kids I'd rather it was beef and guiness in there!  I make it a lot thicker at end with a brown flour roux, so it can be used for pot pies or shepherds pue and support a top, but it's good at whatever thickness!


Appreciate it Dave. The pic of the crockpot is the beginning of the cook. I didn't get a finished shot. It thickens up nicely with all the starches in the veggies plus the flour the beef was browned in


----------



## clifish (Dec 15, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> The one she picked up was $4.99lb.


getting rib roast tomorrow for $4.79...rather get a TT


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 15, 2022)

Man that sounds good.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Dec 16, 2022)

It is the season.  I was just thinking about this.  Yours looks killer.


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 16, 2022)

Looks good Jake, we've got a Nor'easter coming our way this week(end). That stew sure would hit the spot after cleaning up the snow.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 16, 2022)

Nice work bud . I need to try this one .


----------



## JLeonard (Dec 16, 2022)

Great looking stew. Its for sure soup/stew weather here in Mississippi for the next few days.
Hated to hear that about Coach Leech. He did good things at State.
Jim


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 16, 2022)

BGKYSmoker said:


> Man that sounds good.


Appreciate it Rick. It's tasty for sure


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 16, 2022)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> It is the season.  I was just thinking about this.  Yours looks killer.


Thanks Brian hope you will try it


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 16, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> Looks good Jake, we've got a Nor'easter coming our way this week(end). That stew sure would hit the spot after cleaning up the snow.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris


Thanks Chris. Gonna be cold here next week. Stay warm bud


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 16, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> Nice work bud . I need to try this one .


Thanks Rich. I don't think you will be disappointed


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 16, 2022)

JLeonard said:


> Great looking stew. Its for sure soup/stew weather here in Mississippi for the next few days.
> Hated to hear that about Coach Leech. He did good things at State.
> Jim


Thanks Jim. RIP Pirate!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 16, 2022)

Looks great Jake, will give this a go for sure. Temps here are in the negatives.


----------



## sawhorseray (Dec 16, 2022)

Darned fine lookin' cook and recipe Jake! I'll be firing up the crockpot soon in this cold weather, going to give this a go. RAY


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 16, 2022)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Looks great Jake, will give this a go for sure. Temps here are in the negatives.


Thanks Justin let me know how you like it


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 16, 2022)

sawhorseray said:


> Darned fine lookin' cook and recipe Jake! I'll be firing up the crockpot soon in this cold weather, going to give this a go. RAY


Appreciate it Ray. It's pretty tasty


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Dec 16, 2022)

Very nice, Jake. Beef stew is probably my wife's favorite meal and this is another great way to cook it, thank you...


----------



## indaswamp (Dec 16, 2022)

Just now seeing this....Y.U.M.!!!!! Looks delicious my friend!


----------



## tx smoker (Dec 16, 2022)

Been quite a few great looking soups posted recently and this one is right at the top. Looks fantastic Jake!! I'd go off the high dive head-first into a bowl of that.


yankee2bbq said:


> with a set of teeth that look like an old wicker basket.


Or maybe an old cracked mud bucket   You and dem tooths Justin!!

Robert


----------



## yankee2bbq (Dec 16, 2022)

tx smoker said:


> Been quite a few great looking soups posted recently and this one is right at the top. Looks fantastic Jake!! I'd go off the high dive head-first into a bowl of that.
> 
> Or maybe an old cracked mud bucket   You and dem tooths Justin!!
> 
> Robert


Thank you for the compliment.


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 16, 2022)

GonnaSmoke said:


> Very nice, Jake. Beef stew is probably my wife's favorite meal and this is another great way to cook it, thank you...


Thanks Charles. This is delicious. I'm sure she will love it


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 16, 2022)

indaswamp said:


> Just now seeing this....Y.U.M.!!!!! Looks delicious my friend!


Thanks Keith it's a really good meal. Wish I had some today. Making a batch of jambalaya for new years day!


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 16, 2022)

tx smoker said:


> Been quite a few great looking soups posted recently and this one is right at the top. Looks fantastic Jake!! I'd go off the high dive head-first into a bowl of that.
> 
> Or maybe an old cracked mud bucket   You and dem tooths Justin!!
> 
> Robert


Appreciate it Robert. Give it a try


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Dec 16, 2022)

Jake, the stew looks and sounds great.  Ultimate comfort food.

Stu


----------



## noboundaries (Dec 16, 2022)

Jake, that stew pic is like a mental trip to the tastebud spa. Wow. It has comfort plastered all over the pixels. Thanks for posting!

Ray


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 16, 2022)

noboundaries said:


> Jake, that stew pic is like a mental trip to the tastebud spa. Wow. It has comfort plastered all over the pixels. Thanks for posting!
> 
> Ray


Haha I appreciate Ray. Give it a try it's good stuff


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 16, 2022)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> Jake, the stew looks and sounds great.  Ultimate comfort food.
> 
> Stu


Appreciate it Stu and I agree


----------



## civilsmoker (Dec 16, 2022)

Well the prep looks good enough to eat for sure!  Nice work!


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 16, 2022)

civilsmoker said:


> Well the prep looks good enough to eat for sure!  Nice work!


Thanks bud. I intended to post the finish but got busy. Still wanted to share the recipe because it's delicious


----------



## xray (Dec 16, 2022)

Here’s another soup/stew I need to try, it looks mighty comforting Jake! Good thing I have at least 4 months of cold ass weather! RIP to the Pirate.


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 16, 2022)

xray said:


> Here’s another soup/stew I need to try, it looks mighty comforting Jake! Good thing I have at least 4 months of cold ass weather! RIP to the Pirate.


Thanks Joe and good to see you. You won't be disappointed in this


----------

